# Brunner Mond Soda Ash, Northwich, Cheshire - January 2009



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2009)

The original Brunner Mond & Company was formed in 1873 when John Brunner and Ludwig Mond built Winnington Works at Northwich, Cheshire and produced their first soda ash in 1874. The company grew steadily over the next 50 years including, in 1924, acquiring the Magadi Soda Company of Kenya. In 1926 Brunner Mond merged with three other British chemical companies to form Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI), a venture that grew to become one of the world's largest and most successful companies.

In 1991 Brunner Mond was re-created as an independent Company by the acquisition of the UK and Kenyan soda ash businesses from ICI. In 1998 Brunner Mond acquired the soda ash activities of Akzo Nobel in The Netherlands where Brunner Mond B.V. now forms a wholly owned subsidiary company of the Group.

In 2006 Tata Chemicals Limited - part of the Tata Group of India - acquired the Brunner Mond Group. Along with Tata Chemicals' established operations in India and those acquired through the purchase of the soda ash assets of General Chemical Industrial Products Inc. in the USA, today the combined Brunner Mond/Magadi Soda/Tata Chemicals group is the second largest producer of soda ash in the world and the only one with manufacturing and supply chain capability on four continents.




This place is still half live
Security asked me if i was one of those Uuuuurban Exploring types.... Me? Never !  








*The Pics*

























































































































​


----------



## kittykat (Feb 26, 2009)

Just...WOW! These are amazing! I get such a "cold" feeling from these...I love it!!


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Kat 

was just like snow that white stuff, except it was like flour and got everywhere


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice Chews 

Pics. no. 3 & 6 stand out for me.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks LB 

think the motor shot is my fave 
wish i'd taken one of them paper suits.
i was like a snowman when leaving


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> .....wish i'd taken one of them paper suits.
> i was like a snowman when leaving



Sounds like "Aled Jones -the revenge"


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 27, 2009)

Waahaha.. Aled is just wrong, and so are his jumpers


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 27, 2009)

I really like this report Chewy, and the photos look well composed - but I would love to see some originals as I am not a huge fan of the post-production.


----------

